# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Alicorp descarta alza de precios de alimentos en mercado doméstico en el corto plazo

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Señala que la población no debe preocuparse porque no hay razón para ello*  *Por: Denisse Collantes* (enviada especial)    _Gerente general de Alicorp, Leslie Pierce, en Planta de Omega 3._  *Piura, may. 11 (ANDINA).-* La empresa peruana de productos de consumo masivo Alicorp descartó hoy que los precios de los alimentos en el mercado interno se incrementen en el mercado doméstico en el corto plazo porque en la actualidad no existe ninguna razón que lo justifique. 
Como cualquier producto que se cotiza en la bolsa de valores, los precios de los commodities (alimenticios) efectivamente pasan por diversas variaciones, es decir, hacia arriba o abajo en el mercado internacional, y eso se da en forma permanente, indicó el gerente general de Alicorp, Leslie Pierce. 
Afirmó que hoy en día las condiciones en el mercado internacional se encuentran estables por lo que no hay condiciones para que la industria peruana considere realizar ajustes a los precios de sus productos. 
Hasta el momento no hay incrementos importantes de las materias primas, y no veo ninguna razón de preocupación el día de hoy para que este tema sea tratado de una manera que genere expectativas innecesarias en los consumidores nacionales, puntualizó. 
No obstante, señaló que si se dieran variaciones en los precios para el mercado nacional, serían pequeños ajustes, aunque descartó que se realicen en un corto plazo. 
Si se dieran ajustes serían pequeños y que el mercado sabrá definirlos, pero no creemos que sean alzas como las que ocurrieron en los años 2007 y 2008, cuando hubo una escalada de precios a nivel internacional y los incrementos fueron considerables. Pero esta situación no está ni cerca de producirse, apuntó. 
En la actualidad no estamos (las empresas) para ajustar precios ni alarmar a nadie, estamos en un mercado sumamente transparente, en el cual los precios se van adecuando a las mismas condiciones que el mercado exige. 
En las últimas semanas, los precios internacionales de commodities como la harina, trigo y la soya se han ido recuperando, poniendo en riesgo los precios de los principales productos de consumo masivo en Perú, como el pan, fideos y aceite, entre otros. 
La ministra de la Producción, Elena Conterno, también aclaró que no había razón para que se incrementen dichos precios pues la cotización de esos commodities alimenticios están  por encima del mercado internacional. 
En las últimas semanas ha habido cierta estabilidad en los precios al consumidor y, a pesar de que a nivel internacional hay volatilidad, los propios industriales han asegurado que no significará un incremento de precios en los próximos meses, manifestó. 
La ministra participó en la ceremonia de inauguración de la planta de aceite de pescado con alto contenido de Omega 3 de Alicorp, empresa del grupo Romero, en la región Piura.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag descarta alza de precios de alimentos por cambios climáticos Artículo: Minag descarta incremento precios de alimentos agrícolas en mercados por lluvias Perú en el corto plazo puede ser productor, consumidor y exportador de etanol Adex descarta que suspensión de Ley Forestal genere problemas de corto plazo en exportación de madera Sierra Exportadora iniciará comercialización de productos andinos en provincias en el corto plazo

----------

